# any suggestions



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The best broadhead for deer is the one that is RAZOR sharp, strong enough to not bend the blades on ribs, goes right where it needs to go and goes all the way through.... all that with the the widest cut possible in order to damage as much tissue as you can. 


First thing you need to consider is what arrow speed and arrow weight you'll be shooting.

1. Heavy arrow with decent speed.
You can shoot a wide cut mechanical and it really puts them down quick and will shoot to the same point as your field tips, but you need enough energy in your arrow to waste some on opening the blades.

2. Medium speed, lighter arrow.
A fixed blade head will be safer in order to get the penetration you need, but if you do not have your arrow flying perfectly out of the bow or your form isn't perfect, it will not shoot the same as your target tips. Some people just sight in their bow to their broadheads and leave it at that. The problem is, an arrow that fishtails in flight will waste energy when it hits the deer... lack of penetration. 

3. If your arrow gets too light and you don't have the speed to back it up.
Younger hunters and some women will go with a cut on contact style head for penetration insurance. It is a good idea when hunting large big game too. Same principles apply here as when shooting a fixed head. Perfect arrow flight, perfect form, no problem.


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

Perfectly said!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

another good post from the white shoe, i would say this anytime you pierce the heart the critter will die. no matter what name is on the tip... but i agree100% when he said sharp.... this year i changed heads , first time in 20 years....ill say this; I LOVE THOSE SLICK TRICKS............


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

A couple popular ones are slick tricks and rage 2 blade lol those are the only 2 I can think of right now.


----------

